# Betta pixels



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

I need you to post a picture of your betta so i can make you a pixel. they are free and i am very excited to make you one. I finally figured out how.


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Heres Cherokee, can you do him?:-D ( He's a double tail also )


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

Sure


----------



## 3l1zabeth (Jun 28, 2012)

it may take a few days tho


----------



## bananasammy8 (Jun 28, 2012)

Okay Thanks!


----------

